# is there something wrong with her arms/shoulders?



## mrsmiller (Apr 9, 2013)

My baby girl just turned 1 today. I've noticed now she's reaching to be picked up that when I pick her up it almost feels like her arms are just going to come off. Don't know how to describe it... when I picked up my other kids, you could feel a stopping point around where the shoulder blades are but on the sides, so when you pick them up, there's sort of a spot to grip. My baby doesn't have that... it's like the toddler jello thing they pull when they don't want to be moved out picked up, she sort of slips through.

Anyone have experience with that? Hard to articulate but I figured if you have had this issue you'll know what I'm talking about. Lol. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Anyone have any ideas for this mama?
Bump


----------



## prescottchels (Jun 8, 2007)

I understand what you're saying, but the only thoughts I have would be to have her checked by a chiropractor, a cranio sacral therapist or an osteopath. Any of them should be able to give you an idea of what's goin on with her. 
Keep us posted!

Big hugs Mama!


----------



## mrsmiller (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks ladies. I do have her going to a chiro and CST due to a lip tie/tongue tie that was revised. I am guessing it is some mild hypotonia... just freaks me out because I have a 15 year old with vaccine damage (autism-ish) and I don't want the baby to have anything... I can't emotionally, physically or financially handle it. Will ask for a referral to the children's hospital.


----------



## prescottchels (Jun 8, 2007)

have you asked the chiro or cst person about it?


----------



## fisherfamily (Dec 29, 2013)

My third would.do that sometimes. When she was tired especially, she would just turn kind of limp. It never amounted to anything. I would have some.one look her over, though.


----------

